# Outdoor vivarium project



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been keeping and breeding amphibians in outdoor enclosures for a number of years now. This year I decided to take the hobby a little more seriously and invest in 3 proper outdoor vivariums that will give my animals more room to live naturally. 

This will be a blog on the progress of three new vivariums that I have started building.

They will each be 4' x 6' and have a pond each.

This is the foundations in for the walls. I will post photographs at each stage of the way.










One enclosure has been earmarked for my breeding group of fire salamanders, I have yet to decide which species will get the other two enclosures.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, I will be watching this closely..


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll send you some arborea tads if they breed this spring - they can go in one viv.
And I'll send you some Bombina Bombina tads as well if I can breed them - they can go in the other viv! :lol2:


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

Block work finished and first pond in...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exolotl (Nov 16, 2014)

Interesting, let us know how it goes.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you going to cover the tops?


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I am going to put an overhang on it then a mesh frame to keep out cats and birds etc. I am not quite sure what to make the overhang from. Either plastic facing board or tiles....

Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Both would work, Inam sure.You definitely need to net it though.

I am slightly concerned that the amphibiAns won't be able to hibernate with the concrete base.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

That looks amazing! 
Subscribed, looks like this will be good. : victory:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks really good! gonna keep a close eye on this thread - you got any ideas of which species you're gonna include?


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

It's not a concrete base. Its gravel to allow for good drainage. The hibernacula will extend well bellow the frost line. I live on the coast so we rarely get a hard frost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

I will move my group of S. s. terrestris (already living and breeding in an outdoor viv) into one. Probably newts in the one with the pond and I am undecided on the other. I have 15 species of amphibian so I may add something new......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds really good man, got me thinking of doing a similar project myself. Anticipating more pictures in the near future


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

What you keep out there really depends on the aspect of the vivarium and your climatic conditions. If it's warm and sunny Bombina, European Bufonids or some of the water frogs will do well. Conversely if it is cool newts and salamanders are more suited. 

I would not have a large pond for the Fire Salamanders though as they won't really use it and can drown in quite small pools.


----------



## reptiles r us 123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow amazing ill be watching


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

What i have often wondered about housing amphibians outside. Is how does the Chytrid fungus affect this? I suppose it all depends if the region you live in is know to have infected amphibians present yes...or no?
I know you have the blocks built up high, but when i had a koi pond, that was part raised (twenty four inches in the ground & thirty high above ground) I would still find the odd frog &/or newt in the pond. Usually found its way into the gravity fed sieve/filter, via the bottom drain. So was just released back into the garden.

Looks good btw & not trying to take anything away from your plans. Just something i have often wondered. Especially as my garden is full of native amphibians.


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> What i have often wondered about housing amphibians outside. Is how does the Chytrid fungus affect this? I suppose it all depends if the region you live in is know to have infected amphibians present yes...or no?
> I know you have the blocks built up high, but when i had a koi pond, that was part raised (twenty four inches in the ground & thirty high above ground) I would still find the odd frog &/or newt in the pond. Usually found its way into the gravity fed sieve/filter, via the bottom drain. So was just released back into the garden.
> 
> Looks good btw & not trying to take anything away from your plans. Just something i have often wondered. Especially as my garden is full of native amphibians.


The only amphibians in my garden are the ones I keep in my vivariums. Ireland has only three native amphibians. The natterjacks only occur in the south. Common newts are very rare. Common frogs have not made it into my garden as yet! Very rarely I see one. Possibly due to the proximity of the sea.

My amphibians are fine though. I have bred alpine newts every year for the past 8 years in an outdoor vivarium.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't forget that biosecurity in the OTHER direction is important too, as unless you are having your animals swabbed you wont know if they are carrying pathogens that could be a problem in your area. : victory:


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

If anybody could recommend some nice plants to grow in here. It will be quite shaded given the height of the walls.

I am having good success growing moss which I can transplant in here. I am also going to buy some nice low growing ferns.

I would like something that will provide the amphibians with habitat and also attract in lots of insects for them to eat.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't think of too many except Cranesbill or Hardy Geraniums, and Hostas other than ferns as you said which are really designed for shady areas.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Some arasaemas would probably do well but I've no idea if they're amphibian safe.


----------

